# Kombi tool organization



## SCGrassMan

So this is what I got going on now - the Rubbermaid storage system. I have probably 6 different Kombi tool attachments and wondered what people are doing? Maybe those snap in deals people attach brooms to the wall with?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Anybody?


----------



## HomerGuy

I'm using the same Fasttrack system that you are. Seems to work OK. I did add two rows of the track, one high and one low.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

I'm using slatwall and similar hooks for my stuff.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Weird. I figured somebody would have some kind of neat system to strap it all onto the wall somehow


----------



## somathnao

Just made my own system with some scrap wood.

French cleat


----------



## MasterMech

somathnao said:


> Just made my own system with some scrap wood.
> 
> French cleat


Whoa! Wait a second - that's a Stihl RG-KM ...... How do you like it? Inquiring minds must know!


----------



## somathnao

MasterMech said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made my own system with some scrap wood.
> 
> French cleat
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Wait a second - that's a Stihl RG-KM ...... How do you like it? Inquiring minds must know!
Click to expand...

Love it! I used it more often than the string trimmer


----------



## thebmrust

I was going to suggest a French cleat system of sorts like @ somathnao has above.


----------



## ENVY23

I have the same Rubbermaid FastTrack as you, and these work perfect for everything except the bristle brush attachment, it's too heavy. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-FastTrack-Garage-Dual-Handle-Hook-1784454/100387754 You can stagger the attachments and/or hang one upside down so you can utilize both books. The weight of the attachments and the rubber coating on the hook keeps them from slipping. I leave the blower attachment on my Kombi when I store it because it's usually the last thing I use, and the shaft coming out of the blower is too short/stubby to use with the hooks.


----------

